# Chevy Cruze Diesel Targeting 50-MPG



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

GM may be looking to brand its new Chevy Cruze Diesel as a performance option for enthusiasts, but that doesn't mean it won't deliver impressive fuel economy. In fact, quite the opposite, with the new oil burner, due out next year, targeted at the lofty 50-mpg mark.

Aimed directly at the Volkswagen Jetta TDI, the Cruze diesel will get the same powerplant offered in Europe, with a turbocharged 2.0-liter 4-cylinder making nearly identical numbers with 147 hp and 236 lb-ft of torque. In Europe the car gets 42-mpg with a 5-speed manual or 36-mpg with an automatic. Those numbers are rather misleading, however, as they're based on the less strict European test cycle, however, they're also a "combined" number, averaging out the very high highway mpg rating and the less impressive city number.

"If we're getting 42 (mpg) on the Eco, we'll do better on the diesel," a source tells Ward's Automotive. "You could envision 50 mpg."

While the Cruze diesel is expected to cost a premium (priced a few thousand above a comparable gasoline model), according to diesel parts supplier Bosch, the technology pays for itself within just 18 months of purchase.

More: *Chevy Cruze Diesel Targeting 50-MPG* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

Like !!!


----------

